# The winners of Steve1983 and Dsconnell's turkey hunts!!



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

CONGRATS KIDS! Thanks to Steve1983 and Dsconnell as well!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

steve1983 said:


> hey man......congrats....why dont ya tell us all a little about taylor.


 Taylor is 10 years old and up to this point she has only hunted rabbit & squirrel. She is very active in sports and really likes to go deer & turkey huntin. She is very excited about this spring turkey hunt and if all goes well this summer she will also be able to try and bowhunt this fall


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

weatherby said:


> Taylor is 10 years old and up to this point she has only hunted rabbit & squirrel. She is very active in sports and really likes to go deer & turkey huntin. She is very excited about this spring turkey hunt and if all goes well this summer she will also be able to try and bowhunt this fall


awesome!!!! well i cant wait to put her first turkey infront of her!!!!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Gage is 12 and has only deer hunted so far. He got a shot at a doe during muzzle loader season, but came up empty. We hunted the whole youth season, but he never got a crack at anything during that hunt. Maybe next year. This will be his first hunt for turkey. Hopefully his first successful one!

Take Smoke with ya! (that's a good one!)




SPITFIRE said:


> Congrates horseshoe,I think I saw your face in a sportsman paper with your mule deer?


Yep, that was me. That was a very nice buck I took out in Montana this last fall. Very cool hunt.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Horseshoe said:


> Gage is 12 and has only deer hunted so far. He got a shot at a doe during muzzle loader season, but came up empty. We hunted the whole youth season, but he never got a crack at anything during that hunt. Maybe next year. This will be his first hunt for turkey. Hopefully his first successful one!
> 
> Take Smoke with ya! (that's a good one!)
> 
> ...


 
awesome..i am so looking forward to meeting you both and putting you on some birds!!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

steve1983 said:


> We are not sponsering members so cant tell ya the name of the shows.....but i have a few freinds that can!!!!!!!(help me out guys/gals)



I'll keep everyone updated since I have no affiliation with either show  (I can do that, right? )


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

I think steves show is THE RUSH and the website is www.hunttherush.com and dans is Team Backwoods and the website is www.teambackwoods.com Hope this helps those asking


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I will tell you... Its The Rush television show! If you have to be a sponsoring member to promote something that is free to watch I will walk away from this forum and build my own.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Our TV show is called Excaliburs Huntin The Backwoods... 

Congrats to the kids that won and looking forward to hunting with ya'll!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

This is actually Taylor not my Dad. I just wanted to say thanks for the opportunity to hunt with you and I am really pumped up for this hunt. I am off school today so we are gonna go practice with my turkey gun. We are also making a trip to Cabelas Sunday to get ne a new camo jacket and whatever else I might like. I tried to register but couldn't understand how so I will just post messsages just like this one to keep everyone updated on this hunt. I am ready to go today. Thanks again for the chance to hunt turkeys with you guys


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

weatherby said:


> This is actually Taylor not my Dad. I just wanted to say thanks for the opportunity to hunt with you and I am really pumped up for this hunt. I am off school today so we are gonna go practice with my turkey gun. We are also making a trip to Cabelas Sunday to get ne a new camo jacket and whatever else I might like. I tried to register but couldn't understand how so I will just post messsages just like this one to keep everyone updated on this hunt. I am ready to go today. Thanks again for the chance to hunt turkeys with you guys


Hey Taylor,

It is our pleasure to have you come hunt with us!!! Me and Dan look forward to meeting you and your dad!!! I cant wait to see your face when the birds show up infront of us and when you pull that trigger!!! Thats what this hunt is all about.....seeing someone new learn the outdoors and how much fun it really is....trust me this will be more of a RUSH then your favorite video game!!!!! 

see ya guys soon!!!!!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Well we are headin out to the range again today as long as the wind isn't too bad. We have been keepin busy tryin to get ready for this hunt. We have went out to some land learning what turkey sign looks like ,watched some huntin videos and I made some crosshairs on a maginifying glass and went thru some magazines lettin Taylor put the crosshairs on the turkey's head after she decided if the piture was a shot she thought she could make. Only 11 days and a wake up to go


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

weatherby said:


> Well we are headin out to the range again today as long as the wind isn't too bad. We have been keepin busy tryin to get ready for this hunt. We have went out to some land learning what turkey sign looks like ,watched some huntin videos and I made some crosshairs on a maginifying glass and went thru some magazines lettin Taylor put the crosshairs on the turkey's head after she decided if the piture was a shot she thought she could make. Only 11 days and a wake up to go


cant wait!! its going to be a blast!!!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

the hunt is getting closer...cant wait!!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

I took Gage out to the range Wednesday afternoon to pattern his 20 ga and let him get in a little practice with the gun. It looks like he'll be good out to 30 yards, but that is probably about the max. Here is a pic of him with his 20 yard target. He's looking forward to the hunt and it looks like he should be able to git'r done if he has the opportunity. I'm looking forward to it very much myself too.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thatll do, good luck on your hunt.


----------

